# Refus de modification d'horaire



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, voilà nous avons un contrat avec un délai de prevenance de modifications de planning de 48h. J'avertis donc ma nounou dans les temps pour modifier l'horaire et celle-ci refuse de changer l'horaire alors que nous avons tous respecté vis à vis de nos droit de modifications d'horaire dans le contrat..  et donc a-t-elle le droit de la refuser alors que je suis dans les délai ??


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

ouf, c'est hyper court comme délai, elle ne peut donc prévoir aucun RDV médical, une nounou qui ne peut pas se soigner peut finir en arrêt pour une longue période.
Pour son droit à refuser, tout dépend de votre demande de modification et de ce qui est noté au contrat.
Pour les plannings variables, je note les jours travaillés et l'amplitude horaire acceptée, si un PE veut me faire travailler en dehors de ce qui est prévu, ce sera non, même en respectant un délai de prévenance


----------



## RBK81 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, effectivement c'est hyper court comme délai. Comment peut-elle s'organiser correctement. Peut-être qu'elle ne peut accepter votre demande de modification car ce jour là elle est "complète" par rapport à son agrément, si tel est le cas elle fait comment ? Ou comme évoqué peut-être un rdv prévu, que sais-je....Le mieux est encore d'en parler tranquillement avec elle pour comprendre son refus.... nous ne faisons pas comme nous voulons mais comme nous pouvons. Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour peut-être rallonger le délai de prévenance car là çà fait court si elle a prévu un RV médical ou autre ... à voir avec votre ass mat ! elle a le droit je n'en sais fichtre rien mais si RV médical pas toujours le choix de faire autrement essayez de voir avec une collègue de votre ass mat ou de la famille !


----------



## abassmat (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Non au vu de ce que vous écrivez elle ne peut refuser, cependant pour la bonne continuité de votre relation, voyez avec elle pourquoi elle refuse. Peut-être pouvez-vous trouver un terrain d'entente sinon, elle commet une faute et ça sera à vous de voir la suite à donner...


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

Je reste bien dans l'amplitude horaire tous est respecté donc elle n'est pas dans son droit malheureusement donc je voulais savoir si elle refuse si je peut lui retirer dans ce cas cette journée sur son salaire..


----------



## abassmat (13 Juillet 2022)

Oui vous pouvez considérer que la journée qu'elle ne souhaite pas faire est considéré comme une journée sans solde et la déduire selon le principe du calcul dit de cassation.


----------



## isa19 (13 Juillet 2022)

Effectivement ce temps de prévenance est trop court. Perso s'est 15 jours.  Vous devriez discuter avec elle et peut-être envisager d'augmenter ce délais de prévenance pour le confort de votre assmat.  Si vous lui déduisez vous avez le droit mais je doute qu'elle vous rende service à l'avenir. Un peu de diplomatie en lui disant qu'exceptionnellement vous lui maintenez le salaire malgré son refus d'accueil mais qu à l 'avenir ce sera déduit .
Cela n'engage que ma façon de penser.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> Bonjour, voilà nous avons un contrat avec un délai de prevenance de modifications de planning de 48h. J'avertis donc ma nounou dans les temps pour modifier l'horaire et celle-ci refuse de changer l'horaire alors que nous avons tous respecté vis à vis de nos droit de modifications d'horaire dans le contrat..  et donc a-t-elle le droit de la refuser alors que je suis dans les délai ??


Bonjour,

Oui elle en a le droit si cela n’a pas été scrupuleusement noté au contrat 

« possibilité de changement d’horaires du LMMJV de xh à xh »

Si subitement vous avez des horaires non compatibles aux siens … 

En aviez-vous parlé lors de votre 1er entretien ou lors de la signature du contrat ?


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

48h c’est TRÈS difficile.

Perso c’est 15 jours et indiqué sur le contrat


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

Si cette fois-ci je ne souhaite pas laisser passer c'est que malheureusement ce n'est pas la 1ere fois et je ne veut plus payer pour rien..


----------



## caninou (13 Juillet 2022)

Logiquement tout changement d'horaire ne se fait pas sans l'accord du salarié. De plus vous voulez lui retirer une journée en raison de son refus de changement d'heures, mais je ne comprends pas, est-ce le planning horaire d'une journée que voulez modifié ? dans ce cas là vous ne pouvez retirer que les heures qu'elle refuse de faire ou bien est ce une journée complète que vous voulez basculez sur un jour où d'habitude elle n'accueille pas votre enfant ? Dans ce cas là oui c'est la journée qui doit être déduite et encore je n'en suis même pas sûre. Car si il est stipulé sur votre contrat que les jours sont fixent donc contractualisés, vous ne pouvez lui imposer de travailler un jour où votre enfant n'est pas censé être présent (question d'assurance pro). Mais comme disent beaucoup sur ce forum, si vous voulez maintenir de bon rapport avec votre assmat, je vous déconseille fortement d'agir de la sorte car les relations vont être beaucoup plus difficiles à l'avenir.


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

J'ai appeler la RAM qui m'a confirmer que je pouvais déduire cet journée comme j'étais bien dans les délai de prevenance et que je rester dans les horaires d'accueil du contrat.. sachant que c'est pas la première fois que nous l'arrangon sans toucher au salaire à plusieur reprise malade sans arrêt de travail et nous la pas prise mais l'avons payer pour ne pas être embêtant mais cet fois si non.. c'est trop facile de tous laisser passer et payer pour rien pour garder de bon contact..


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> Si cette fois-ci je ne souhaite pas laisser passer c'est que malheureusement ce n'est pas la 1ere fois et je ne veut plus payer pour rien..


Heu … je vous le déconseille … la COMMUNICATION rien de telle et elle pourra PEUT-ÊTRE pour la prochaine fois accepter. Mettre absolument 15 jours et il faudra son accord de toute façon. 

Lui demander d’une certaine manière, sera + acceptée que d’aller au clash … pensez à votre enfant … l’ambiance et relationnel HYPER important 

N’oubliez pas LE SOURIRE et avec le sourire on obtient … BEAUCOUP 😊


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> Je reste bien dans l'amplitude horaire tous est respecté donc elle n'est pas dans son droit malheureusement donc je voulais savoir si elle refuse si je peut lui retirer dans ce cas cette journée sur son salaire..


Bonjour

La modification d'horaires proposée est soumise à son accord ? 
Car ok vous prevenez 48h à l'avance, mais ce délai est un délai de prévenance soumis à accord écrit ou pas ? Car c'est très important. 

Le délai est court et vous demandez plus ou moins une disponibilité totale sans ma rémunération qui va avec.

Sans les données réelles mentionnées sur le contrat impossible de répondre correctement.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> J'ai appeler la RAM qui m'a confirmer que je pouvais déduire cet journée comme j'étais bien dans les délai de prevenance et que je rester dans les horaires d'accueil du contrat.. sachant que c'est pas la première fois que nous l'arrangon sans toucher au salaire à plusieur reprise malade sans arrêt de travail et nous la pas prise mais l'avons payer pour ne pas être embêtant mais cet fois si non.. c'est trop facile de tous laisser passer et payer pour rien pour garder de bon contact..


Le RAM … excusez-moi mais nous avons et j’ai eu par le passé, des ignorants malheureusement et le RPR en réalité de son vrai nom devrait faire des formations d’URGENCE.

Donc par pitié n’écoutez pas ce RAM/RPE de MALHEUR !


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

Je lui ai demander gentillement avec le sourire en étant très désolé mais que le travail me laisser pas le choix.. que c'était bien la première fois que je ne pouvais l'arranger elle.. mais elle c'est braquer direct et pas forcément bien parler alors que je feser que m'excuser et je suis toujours rester calme..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> J'ai appeler la RAM qui m'a confirmer que je pouvais déduire cet journée comme j'étais bien dans les délai de prevenance et que je rester dans les horaires d'accueil du contrat.. sachant que c'est pas la première fois que nous l'arrangon sans toucher au salaire à plusieur reprise malade sans arrêt de travail et nous la pas prise mais l'avons payer pour ne pas être embêtant mais cet fois si non.. c'est trop facile de tous laisser passer et payer pour rien pour garder de bon contact..


La ram n'a aucune compétence pour vous répondre si elle n'a pas connaissance des mentions exactes notées au contrat.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Le RAM … excusez-moi mais nous avons et j’ai eu par le passé, des ignorants malheureusement et le RPR en réalité de son vrai nom devrait faire des formations d’URGENCE.
> 
> Donc par pitié n’écoutez pas ce RAM/RPE de MALHEUR !


Chantou RPR non.....RPE...oui !


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Chantou RPR non.....RPE...oui !


😃✌️ Vive les pommes 🍏 c’est bon les pommes 

J’ai rectifié sur le champ car on a 5 minutes maxi


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> Je lui ai demander gentillement avec le sourire en étant très désolé mais que le travail me laisser pas le choix.. que c'était bien la première fois que je ne pouvais l'arranger elle.. mais elle c'est braquer direct et pas forcément bien parler alors que je feser que m'excuser et je suis toujours rester calme..


Bah c’est un tout … en général si l’on me demande d’une certaine façon … je peux accepter … mais tout dépend des relations AVANT


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Ça pas marché le RPR ✌️🍏


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos avis mais j'aimerai tellement éviter tous cela mais si elle me prend pas mon enfant je peut pas aller travailler.. donc j'espère qu'elle changera d'avis pour cet fois


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

hummmmm contrat sur planning... par curiosité combien d'heure par semaine lui payez vous?
car il est illégal de demander une disponibilité a temps plein sur un contrat a mi temps

de plus légalement les horaires doivent être donnés 3 jours à l'avance (code du travail) que le délais de prévenance respecté ne veux pas dire obligation d'accepter le changement, car un temps partiel doit légalement pouvoir être complété ce qui est impossible avec des demandes telles que les vôtres elle pourrait donc parfaitement en toute légalité allouer la place a un autre enfant 
 si vous voulez une disponibilité totale de sa part il faut obligatoirement lui payer un minimum de 45h par semaine


----------



## Petuche (13 Juillet 2022)

Pour ma part 2 semaines de prévenance aussi. J'ai aussi un contrat sur 4 jours à horaires variables. Le,planning du mois m'est donné  fin de mois d'avant. On s'y tient.... Maintenant si un jour les PE me demande un changement, j'accepterai peut-être si rien de prévu et que çà n'empiete pas sur mes autres acceuillis. Par contre si je refuse et que les PE me retire ma journée. Je ne serai plus du tout arrangeante. Et ce sera bonjour BONSOIR.. .. Je pense que pour le bien de l'enfant il faut de bons rapports. Si un ''ver'' arrive l'entente est fichue. Comme dit Isa19... un peu de diplomatie


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop, vous demandez des avis mais votre décision semble être prise ! Pourquoi alors vous inquiéter de ce que nous pensons de votre problématique ? 
Nous ne connaissons pas les termes du contrat. 
En tout état de cause le délai de prévenance pour changement de planning ou d'horaire est ridiculement court. 
Votre assistante maternelle ne peut donc prévoir aucun rendez vous ou organiser sa vie familiale sans avoir cette épée de Damoclès au dessus de la tête. 
Normalement, une demande de ce type doit être libellée "avec un délai de réponse de x jours et avec l'accord de l'assistant maternel". Idéalement bien sûr cette demande doit être écrite (un SMS fonctionne très bien par exemple). 
Dans les faits rien n'oblige l'ass mat a accepter cette demande. 
Ram ou pas ram, rpe ou pas c'est le contrat de travail qui prime dans le respect des minimas de la convention collective (des clauses supérieures peuvent être négociées et portées au contrat de travail). 
Pour être valide le contrat de travail doit être paraphé sur chaque page et signé et daté à la fin. Si cela n'est pas le cas, le reprendre et le faire coller au droit et en attendant ce sont les dispositions de la convention collective qui s'appliqueront. Et le délai de prévenance prévu dans celle ci n'est pas de 48 h !


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Pour ma part 2 semaines de prévenance aussi. J'ai aussi un contrat sur 4 jours à horaires variables. Le,planning du mois m'est donné  fin de mois d'avant. On s'y tient.... Maintenant si un jour les PE me demande un changement, j'accepterai peut-être si rien de prévu et que çà n'empiete pas sur mes autres acceuillis. Par contre si je refuse et que les PE me retire ma journée. Je ne serai plus du tout arrangeante. Et ce sera bonjour BONSOIR.. .. Je pense que pour le bien de l'enfant il faut de bons rapports. Si un ''ver'' arrive l'entente est fichue. Comme dit Isa19... un peu de diplomatie


Par contre ce sera des HC ou HS


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Le RAM … excusez-moi mais nous avons et j’ai eu par le passé, des ignorants malheureusement et le RPR en réalité de son vrai nom devrait faire des formations d’URGENCE.
> 
> Donc par pitié n’écoutez pas ce RAM/RPE de MALHEUR !


Tout à fait Chantou les PE qui vont voir le RAM en général çà n'augure rien de bon il faut du dialogue un point c'est tout !!!


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> hummmmm contrat sur planning... par curiosité combien d'heure par semaine lui payez vous?
> car il est illégal de demander une disponibilité a temps plein sur un contrat a mi temps
> 
> de plus légalement les horaires doivent être donnés 3 jours à l'avance (code du travail) que le délais de prévenance respecté ne veux pas dire obligation d'accepter le changement, car un temps partiel doit légalement pouvoir être complété ce qui est impossible avec des demandes telles que les vôtres elle pourrait donc parfaitement en toute légalité allouer la place a un autre enfant
> si vous voulez une disponibilité totale de sa part il faut obligatoirement lui payer un minimum de 45h par semaine


J'ai prévenu mardi pour vendredi, c'est juste la prendre 1h plutôt.. et j'ai un contrat mensualiser en eps complet a l'année pour 120h par moi qu'elle soit effectuée ou non et avec un délai de prévenance stipuler sur le contrat à 48h et comme je l'ai dit c'est pas la première fois que je l'arrange sans rien dire comme lorsqu'elle est malade.. sans exiger d'arrêt pour ne pas toucher à son salaire...


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour comme les collègues si ce délai est inscrit au contrat et courant dans votre planning votre ass mat aurait dû accepter. Seulement pourquoi a t'elle refuse ? Si c'est parce que vous changez pour un motif autre que votre travail ? Ou parce que elle a un rdv médical ? Il faut être compréhensif! 
Déjà vous avez la chance d'avoir une assmat qui accepte le planning changeant avec un délai de prévenance bien court. Pour ma part non on ne touche pas a son salaire .


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> Merci pour vos avis mais j'aimerai tellement éviter tous cela mais si elle me prend pas mon enfant je peut pas aller travailler.. donc j'espère qu'elle changera d'avis pour cet fois


Lui proposer de payer en Heures Complémentaires SI elle est disponible… 

C’est pour ce vendredi 15 juillet ? Elle est peut-être en pont ?


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

Je vous dirais de chercher quelqu'un d'autre si votre ass mat ne vous convient plus ... de toute façon vous avez une mensualisation et il semblerait que lui déduire des journées vous arrangerait ? je remercie mes PE qui ne m'ont jamais rien déduits pendant le confinement on peut toujours s'arranger et dites nous combien de jours et heures vous avez besoin d'elle car là il faut qu'elle soit dispo sous 48 h payée quoi ???


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> J'ai prévenu mardi pour vendredi, c'est juste la prendre 1h plutôt.. et j'ai un contrat mensualiser en eps complet a l'année pour 120h par moi qu'elle soit effectuée ou non et avec un délai de prévenance stipuler sur le contrat à 48h


et bien c'est totalement illégal, et vous risquez si vous la braquez et qu'elle va au prud'homme (ce que perso je ferais) une requalification de votre contrat en temps plein avec effet rétroactif un temps plein chez nous c'est 195h par mois...

donc a votre place je ferais profil bas car ce que vous faites est à la base illégal
pas de contrat a horaire variable a temps partiel CE N'EST LEGAL !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Alors si l'assmat y met trop de mauvaise volonté vous en trouvez une autre et vous licenciez celle qui est arrangeante que dans son intérêt 
Pouvez vous nous dire ses horaires de travail pour s'occuper de votre enfant car parfois ça explique un ras le bol côté nounou .
Le mieux du mieux la communication demandez un rdv avec nounou pour mettre à plat vos difficultés. Le RPE n'a pas a juger il donne des infos d'ordre général pas toujours juste.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Tout à fait Chantou les PE qui vont voir le RAM en général çà n'augure rien de bon il faut du dialogue un point c'est tout !!!


Perso, ne JAMAIS me parler du RAM ou RPE ou RPR ou PS … ou ce que vous voulez … de toute façon il n’existe plus car ne servait à RIEN c’est pour dire

Mais 2 fois on m’en a parlé, et 2 fois j’ai vu « rouge ».

La 1ere fois … et bien voyez une autre AM c’était le 1er entretien car le RAM/RPE leur avait dit que j’étais 1 centime trop chère !

Conclusion : NON NON on n’ira plus au RAM + une bouteille de champagne et 1 boîte pour aller je ne sais où que j’ai filé à mon fils … qui n’a pas eu le temps d’y aller 👎🏼😏😡 donc déjà mon fils n’a plus rien …  car trop contente que je la prenne …

Et l’autre je ne sais plus, mais ça m’avait énervée et j’avais appelé cette responsable à la noix … et encore les noix ça sert à manger que l’autre ne servait à RIEN

Bon on passe à autre chose … car là je suis énervée 😠

« Je vais bien … tout va bien «  🤪


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Lui proposer de payer en Heures Complémentaires SI elle est disponible…
> 
> C’est pour ce vendredi 15 juillet ? Elle est peut-être en pont ?


Non elle ne fait pas le pont, puisque de base elle était prévu c'est juste la déposer une heure plutôt.. et c'est bon je l'ai eu au téléphone elle me l'a prend et je lui dit que à l'avenir si certains jour il n'y aurait pas de modification possible pour des raisons personnelles je peut comprendre qu'elle aurai juste a m'avertir de ses jours pour que moi aussi je puisse anticiper


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

quand il y a du flou, c'est qu'il y a un loup! ce refus de nous en dire plus sur le contrat pourrait être parce qu'il est très contraignant, et peu rémunérateur, dans ce cas, trouver une autre AM pour la remplacer aux mêmes conditions pourrait être très compliqué.


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Alors si l'assmat y met trop de mauvaise volonté vous en trouvez une autre et vous licenciez celle qui est arrangeante que dans son intérêt
> Pouvez vous nous dire ses horaires de travail pour s'occuper de votre enfant car parfois ça explique un ras le bol côté nounou .
> Le mieux du mieux la communication demandez un rdv avec nounou pour mettre à plat vos difficultés. Le RPE n'a pas a juger il donne des infos d'ordre général pas toujours juste.


En regle général elle est garder entre 12h et 16h et parfois le matin de 6h à 13h et vraiment très rarement l'après-midi jusque 20h


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> quand il y a du flou, c'est qu'il y a un loup! ce refus de nous en dire plus sur le contrat pourrait être parce qu'il est très contraignant, et peu rémunérateur, dans ce cas, trouver une autre AM pour la remplacer aux mêmes conditions pourrait être très compliquée


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

C'est un contrat temps complet en année complete mensualisé à 120h que l'on paye même si on la même bien souvent beaucoup moin mais au moin elle garde un bon salaire.. la c'était juste une question de la prendre 1h plutôt sur un horaire de 11h à 17h.. mais c'est bon tous est arranger avec la nounou, je suis rassurer


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> quand il y a du flou, c'est qu'il y a un loup! ce refus de nous en dire plus sur le contrat pourrait être parce qu'il est très contraignant, et peu rémunérateur, dans ce cas, trouver une autre AM pour la remplacer aux mêmes conditions pourrait être très compliqué.


son contrat est illégal temps partiel payé pour une dispo a temps plein demandée


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> C'est un contrat temps complet en année complete mensualisé à 120h que l'on paye même si on la même bien souvent beaucoup moin mais au moin elle garde un bon salaire.. la c'était juste une question de la prendre 1h plutôt sur un horaire de 11h à 17h.. mais c'est bon tous est arranger avec la nounou, je suis rassurer


non il n'est certainement pas a temps complet avec 120h par mois
un temps complet c'est 195h par mois


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

notre temps plein est de 45h par semaine, un PE qui me dira que c'est 35h, je lui demanderai de me payer au SMIC


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> En regle général elle est garder entre 12h et 16h et parfois le matin de 6h à 13h et vraiment très rarement l'après-midi jusque 20h


Hou la ! Vous demandez une disponibilité sur une disponibilité horaire pouvant aller de 6h à 20h. 
Votre planning d'accueil doit être porté à la connaissance de votre ass mat très tôt car si vous ne la rémunérer que sur une base mensuelle de 120h elle doit légalement pouvoir compléter avec un autre contrat d'accueil. 
Si il n'est possible de fournir à votre salariée un planning fiable assez longtemps à l'avance elle ne pourra pas compléter votre besoin d'accueil par un autre. Cela revient à la rémunérer au réel ce qui est illégal. 
Si vos besoins rendent impossible un complément par votre ass mat, de fait vous bloquez un temps plein que vous devez rémunérer. 
On est pas dans mes clous ! Pas du tout.


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> son contrat est illégal temps partiel payé pour une dispo a temps plein demandée


C'est à dire ?


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> C'est à dire ?


Pourquoi vous dite que c'est un temps partiel ?


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

on vient de vous dire qu'un temps complet c'est 45h par semaine, ce qui fait 195h par mois, on est vraiment loin du compte et en plus, vous êtes en horaire atypique


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

quel est le taux horaire? vous dites qu'elle a un bon salaire, vu le nombre d'heures, ce n'est peut être pas un si bon salaire que ça, surtout vu l'amplitude horaire


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> on vient de vous dire qu'un temps complet c'est 45h par semaine, ce qui fait 195h par mois, on est vraiment loin du compte et en plus, vous êtes en horaire atypique


D'accord, c'est elle qui m'a dit que c'était un contrat temps complet après je mi connais pas sur tous sa et elle souhaiter des horaire atypique c'est pour cela que jai beaucoup de chance davoir cet nounou car nos horaire de travail ne sont facile. mais je sais qu'elle a ducoup plusieurs périscolaire en complément


----------



## Nantaise (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, pour moi : elle peut refuser sans conséquences.
C’est possible de demander mais à elle de décider.
 Dans mes contrats c’est un mois.


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

dans votre cas, je vous conseillerai d'avoir un entretien carte sur table avec elle, si elle a accepté des changements de dernière minutes sur le contrat, elle est sensé respecter ça, il faudrait qu'elle vous dise pourquoi elle ne le veut plus, elle a peut être eu des changements dans sa vie, ou alors le sentiment que vous changez trop souvent les horaires, sans discussion ouverte, le problème se répétera et la tension entre vous augmentera.
Perso, je n'accepte pas les horaires atypiques, ils sont trop mal payés, je n'ai pas envie de me lever la nuit pour un salaire d'environs 3ou 4 € de l'heure


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> En regle général elle est garder entre 12h et 16h et parfois le matin de 6h à 13h et vraiment très rarement l'après-midi jusque 20h


Petit contrat donc et j'espère que pour les jours jusqu'à 20h même si ils sont rares ils sont mensualisés sur X jours ??? contrat contraignant pour je suppose une petite mensualisation mettez vous à sa place !!! bon apparemment vous avez trouvé un arrangement avec elle mais réfléchissez bien à ces contraintes !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> Non elle ne fait pas le pont, puisque de base elle était prévu c'est juste la déposer une heure plutôt.. et c'est bon je l'ai eu au téléphone elle me l'a prend et je lui dit que à l'avenir si certains jour il n'y aurait pas de modification possible pour des raisons personnelles je peut comprendre qu'elle aurai juste a m'avertir de ses jours pour que moi aussi je puisse anticiper


Bah voila .... BRAVO ... LE DIALOGUE ... LE SOURIRE ... 👍😉


----------



## caninou (13 Juillet 2022)

Tout est bien qui finit bien, mais si je puis me permettre vous comptiez lui déduire une journée complète pour un refus de prendre votre enfant une heure plus tôt, ce qui est complétement illégal ( même si les incompétents du RAM disent le contraire), je vous précise qu' elle n'a pas refusé d'accueillir votre enfant le reste de la journée.


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

oui, c'est sur que vous ne pouvez pas lui déduire une journée complète pour une h manquante, sinon posez vous la question, si vous arrivez en retard au travail, votre employeur a t il le droit de ne pas vous payer la journée? 
Même si nous n'avons pas toujours la même législation, demandez vous comment vous réagiriez si votre employeur vous demandait ce que vous voulez faire en tant qu'employeur, ça vous aidera à comprendre votre role


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Soyez « COOL » avec votre AM et ça vous changera vos relations immédiates et futures.


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Soyez « COOL » avec votre AM et ça vous changera vos relations immédiates et futures.


Oui sais sur je le suis suffisamment depuis le début mais cela doit être dans les 2 sens


----------



## Dodo95 (13 Juillet 2022)

J’aimerais pas être à la place de votre assistante maternelle !


----------



## Ladrine 10 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bin apparemment cela convient à cette AM puisqu'elle a signé avec les parents
Après moi j'ai pas tout les son de cloche donc je ne mettrai la faute sur personnes
Moi je refuse rarement quand on me demande 1h plus tôt beaucoup moins 1h plus tard 
Mais comme a chaque fois dialogue
Dialogue ce brouillé pour 1h c'est balo.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Juillet 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> Bin apparemment cela convient à cette AM puisqu'elle a signé avec les parents
> Après moi j'ai pas tout les son de cloche donc je ne mettrai la faute sur personnes
> Moi je refuse rarement quand on me demande 1h plus tôt beaucoup moins 1h plus tard
> Mais comme a chaque fois dialogue
> Dialogue ce brouillé pour 1h c'est balo.


Si c'est arriver une heure plus tôt le matin par rapport aux horaires maximum prévus au contrat cela peut amener l'ass mat à ne pas avoir les 11 heures de pause dernier parti de la veille premier arrivé du lendemain. Ce n'est pas forcément si simple.


----------



## Lolipop (13 Juillet 2022)

Là veille c'est le 14 juillet elle ne travaille pas et c'est la première fois que nous demandon un changement 48h avant.. 1h avant on est toujours loin de son horaire de début de journée habituelle..
Enfin sa va nous avons su nous entendre


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> D'accord, c'est elle qui m'a dit que c'était un contrat temps complet après je mi connais pas sur tous sa et elle souhaiter des horaire atypique c'est pour cela que jai beaucoup de chance davoir cet nounou car nos horaire de travail ne sont facile. mais je sais qu'elle a ducoup plusieurs périscolaire en complément


Beaucoup de chance mais vous pinaillez qd même !!!


----------



## Lolipop (18 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Beaucoup de chance mais vous pinaillez qd même !!!


Vous ne pouvez pas dire sa vous ne savait pas tous ce que nous avons laisser passer depuis le début.. c'est pour  cela que cet fois si nous n'avons pas voulu laisser même si ce n'est pas grand chose..


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> Vous ne pouvez pas dire sa vous ne savait pas tous ce que nous avons laisser passer depuis le début.. c'est pour  cela que cet fois si nous n'avons pas voulu laisser même si ce n'est pas grand chose..


Et bien je dirais que lorsqu'on n'apprécie plus son ass mat on en cherche une autre ... maintenant on ne connait pas cette dame juste ce que vous en dites !!! par contre vu l'amplitude horaire demandé je me demande si la mensualisation a bien été calculée ... par contre laisse le RPE ou RAM de côté parfois il n'est pas de bon conseil ... en tout cas perso je n'apprécierais pas que mes PE y aille ...


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Et bien je dirais que lorsqu'on n'apprécie plus son ass mat on en cherche une autre ... maintenant on ne connait pas cette dame juste ce que vous en dites !!! par contre vu l'amplitude horaire demandé je me demande si la mensualisation a bien été calculée ... par contre laissez le RPE ou RAM de côté parfois il n'est pas de bon conseil ... en tout cas perso je n'apprécierais pas que mes PE y aille ...


----------



## Lolipop (18 Juillet 2022)

D'accord merci des conseils


----------



## Tiphain (19 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> Je lui ai demander gentillement avec le sourire en étant très désolé mais que le travail me laisser pas le choix.. que c'était bien la première fois que je ne pouvais l'arranger elle.. mais elle c'est braquer direct et pas forcément bien parler alors que je feser que m'excuser et je suis toujours rester calme..


Bonjour,

Elle n'a pas à vous raconter sa vie mais elle a aussi UNE vie après son travail, elle a s'en doute des choses à faire, des RDV dont elle n'a pas à vous parler. Le changement d'horaire est soumis à délai de prévenance mais aussi à acceptation de la part de votre ass mat. Ce n'est pas parce que vous lui demandez qu'elle doit accepter sans rien dire.
Si elle prend mal vos demandes de changement d'horaire c'est peut être parce que c'est trop souvent, ou parce qu'elle a d'autres choses de prévu. Vous avez signé un contrat avec elle pour un certain nombre de jour et des horaires fixes et elle a le droit de ne pas vouloir faire plus d'heures. L'autre question que je me pose c'est si cela n'est pas la première fois que vous faites des demandes et qu'elle refuse ou ne peut pas c'est qu'elle a peut être effectivement d'autres activités après sa journée de travail et vous ne pouvez pas lui reprocher cela.

48h de délai implique qu'elle ne peut jamais prévoir de RDV ou que finalement elle n'est jamais sur de finir à 17h, par exemple, hors elle n'a pas à vous dire pourquoi elle ne veut pas ou ne peut pas faire plus d'heures. Elle n'est pas à votre disposition, si votre métier demande que vous ayez une ass mat avec des disponibilités plus larges certains jours, cela se paie et cela se prévoit lors de la signature du contrat. 
Vous dites que vous l'avez déjà arrangé plusieurs fois, est ce qu'elle vous a déjà demandé à finir plutot, ou ce que vous entendez par arranger votre ass mat, c'est que vous lui avez demandé déjà à plusieurs reprises de finir ou de décaler les horaires de garde et que malgré son refus à chaque fois, vous ne lui avez pas déduit sa ou ses journées ou ses heures non faites.

Lorsque vous signez avec une ass mat, n'oubliez pas que ce n'est pas un robot, elle a une vie après son travail, et elle a le droit de finir à l'heure notée au contrat, comme elle a le droit normalement de dire non à une demande de changement même lorsqu'il y a 48h de prévenance puisque la demande doit être faite par écrit, en principe et signés des 2 parties. Le délai de prévenance ne vaut pas à priori un oui systématique.

De toute façon, si vous lui déduisez cette journée, vos relations vont changer, c'est sur et pas dans le bon sens. Essayer une dernière fois de comprendre en communiquant avec elle, le pourquoi de ces refus, en lui expliquant qu'elle n'a pas à vous donner de motif mais que vous devez pour l'avenir savoir si en augmentant le délai de prévenance, elle sera en mesure de dire oui certaine fois ou si cela est impossible tout le temps.

Ensuite si elle vous répond, ou vous la gardez et vous prévoyez que quelqu'un d'autre que vous récupère votre enfant les jours de changement d'horaire pour vous ou vous en cherchez une autre en la prévenant à l'avance qu'il y aura des changements d'horaire récurrent que vous ne pouvez pas faire autrement et de savoir si cette future ass mat, vous demande plus cher pour disponibilité ou pas


----------



## Assmamoune (19 Juillet 2022)

Lolipop a dit: 


> Bonjour, voilà nous avons un contrat avec un délai de prevenance de modifications de planning de 48h. J'avertis donc ma nounou dans les temps pour modifier l'horaire et celle-ci refuse de changer l'horaire alors que nous avons tous respecté vis à vis de nos droit de modifications d'horaire dans le contrat..  et donc a-t-elle le droit de la refuser alors que je suis dans les délai ??


Bonjour, oui je pense qu'elle a le droit de refuser tout dépend ce qui est écrit dans le contrat du genre "si disponible " et en fonction des autres accueil et (ou) de son organisation personnelle...personnellement je trouve cour un délai de 48h.


----------



## Assmamoune (19 Juillet 2022)

Tiphain a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Elle n'a pas à vous raconter sa vie mais elle a aussi UNE vie après son travail, elle a s'en doute des choses à faire, des RDV dont elle n'a pas à vous parler. Le changement d'horaire est soumis à délai de prévenance mais aussi à acceptation de la part de votre ass mat. Ce n'est pas parce que vous lui demandez qu'elle doit accepter sans rien dire.
> Si elle prend mal vos demandes de changement d'horaire c'est peut être parce que c'est trop souvent, ou parce qu'elle a d'autres choses de prévu. Vous avez signé un contrat avec elle pour un certain nombre de jour et des horaires fixes et elle a le droit de ne pas vouloir faire plus d'heures. L'autre question que je me pose c'est si cela n'est pas la première fois que vous faites des demandes et qu'elle refuse ou ne peut pas c'est qu'elle a peut être effectivement d'autres activités après sa journée de travail et vous ne pouvez pas lui reprocher cela.
> ...


Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## Chouchou301 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Le fait de respecter le délai de prévenance ne veut pas dire que votre assmat doit obligatoirement accepter. 
Vous ne pouvez pas lui imposer de faire des heures en plus, elle peut refuser et sans se justifier.

Ce que je comprend c'est que vous avez signé pour un contrat de 120h/mois et vous demander une disponibilité de 6h30 à 20h (donc 13h30 d'amplitude possible de travail par jour) sur 5 jours du fait de votre planning changeant... la disponibilité ça se paie... et le fait de faire ou pas le "quota" d'heures du mois ne veut pas dire que votre assmat DOIT accepter les heures supp, ces heures sont à demander et soumises à son acceptation...

Discutez avec votre assmat pour remettre les choses à plat...


----------

